# Lead romex



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Lead jacketed romex?

I never seen this stuff...a buddy is ripping it out of his flipper house and he showed me a piece. It surely is a lead jacket and quite heavy...looks just like the black asbestos jacketed romex of the 40's.

anyone?


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

I have read that lead-sheathed cable was used for underground conduits where acids or such might attack the wiring. It was also used where extreme temperatures might damage the enclosed wiring. Railroads, subs, telephone companies, etc. used it a long time ago. I have never seen that stuff in person. It might be what some consider a collector's item.


----------



## ComRemodel (Jul 5, 2016)

I encountered it once or twice many, many years ago in buildings built when the original BX was used. It was the predecessor of the present day UF. Used for direct burial.

-Hal


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Dunno of it's lead or not. Can't tell by looking at it. But there's a reason why 'Romex' today is officially called "*Non-Metallic*' cable.


----------



## dmcarnes (Dec 13, 2015)

I've seen it in a few mid century houses out here. Didn't think it was lead, just some kind of carbon coated, fiber wrapped insulation. Makes a heck of a mess working with it.


----------



## ComRemodel (Jul 5, 2016)

No, it's lead alright. Usually saw it used to supply an out building or a post light. What you saw was the early Romex- fabric covered with a silver colored paint on it and no ground.

-Hal


----------



## P42003 (Jun 15, 2016)

Would something like that be used on RF towers to feed the emergency lights up top?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

No.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

The one time I saw it was in the well jack pit of the folk's farm house.

That was a windmill powered well that had been converted to electricity in the early 50s with a motor and jack.

Guess they cared about frying the old farmer.


----------

